# This is what happens when you pack all the neck warmers



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You have to give Snorkels neck warmers made for Rebel.

It didn't work out so well - it kept covering up her eyes. I think next time I'll paper clip it so it's tighter around her ears.

20 degrees here now and snow on the ground. We are finally getting some real winter.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God that's cute! Poor Snorkles, life sucks doesn't it?
Um, where do you get neck warmers from? I haven't heard of them before, but I think that would be perfect for Windy. It's freezing here tonight, and both her and I were shaking and carrying on when we were outside earlier (62deg with a cold wind). Her wool coat wasn't long enough to go up around her neck, so a neck warmer like that'd be perfect.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I got some for Snorkels from a site called Noodle and Friends - they call them noodle boodles.

But the one in the photo was made by a friend of mine - I mean, I paid $12 for the little bitty one for Snorkels and when I got it, it was like a tube sock without the sock part, so I asked a friend who knitted if she'd make me some for Rebel. 

I think the one from Noodle and Friends would be fantastic for a kitty.

Besides, I just like saying "Honey have you seen the Noodle Boodle?"


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> God that's cute! Poor Snorkles, life sucks doesn't it?
> Um, where do you get neck warmers from? I haven't heard of them before, but I think that would be perfect for Windy. It's freezing here tonight, and both her and I were shaking and carrying on when we were outside earlier (62deg with a cold wind). Her wool coat wasn't long enough to go up around her neck, so a neck warmer like that'd be perfect.


I'm sorry but I had to laugh at your idea of cold! It is windy here, 23 degrees, and blowing snow. The high for tomorrow is forecast to be only in the 20's. I would love to have that cold 62 degrees instead.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> I'm sorry but I had to laugh at your idea of cold! It is windy here, 23 degrees, and blowing snow. The high for tomorrow is forecast to be only in the 20's. I would love to have that cold 62 degrees instead.


Maybe I should refer her to a site called Weenie in the Window instead


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

xellil said:


> Well, I got some for Snorkels from a site called Noodle and Friends - they call them noodle boodles.
> 
> But the one in the photo was made by a friend of mine - I mean, I paid $12 for the little bitty one for Snorkels and when I got it, it was like a tube sock without the sock part, so I asked a friend who knitted if she'd make me some for Rebel.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll have a look. Maybe I can get my friend to make one for her (and me!) as well.



kathylcsw said:


> I'm sorry but I had to laugh at your idea of cold! It is windy here, 23 degrees, and blowing snow. The high for tomorrow is forecast to be only in the 20's. I would love to have that cold 62 degrees instead.


Honestly, I think you'd be seriously cold too, it really is freezing, I think with the wind chill, it's probably like 30. Well, ok, maybe not, but it sure feels like I imagine 30deg to be! 




xellil said:


> Maybe I should refer her to a site called Weenie in the Window instead


I'll have to google WITW and see what it is.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I'll have to google WITW and see what it is.


You probably don't know the colloquialism - a weenie is a wimp, someone who thinks 62 degrees is cold


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Duhhh, I googled and found a Dachshund harness business! Yep, that is the first time I've ever heard that one, but thank you because it's nice to have a new insult to use!
Are you trying to call me a pussy???


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Duhhh, I googled and found a Dachshund harness business! Yep, that is the first time I've ever heard that one, but thank you because it's nice to have a new insult to use!
> Are you trying to call me a pussy???


Well my joke fell flat because you are from New Zealand - but yes I am!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

> I'm sorry but I had to laugh at your idea of cold! It is windy here, 23 degrees, and blowing snow. The high for tomorrow is forecast to be only in the 20's.


20 degrees. Wait, that is like -6 on the celsius scale. We are having a very warm winter, so yes, tonight the low is -5. Our normals however are a high of -8c, and a low of -19c. -19c is -2 in fahrenheit.

So yeah, I'd laugh at your idea of cold.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Mondo said:


> 20 degrees. Wait, that is like -6 on the celsius scale. We are having a very warm winter, so yes, tonight the low is -5. Our normals however are a high of -8c, and a low of -19c. -19c is -2 in fahrenheit.
> 
> So yeah, I'd laugh at your idea of cold.


Well, you're from Canada. I'm from Texas so I'm pretty much a weenie like MollyWoppy also - i do not go out in this weather. No way. i stick a thing on my dog's head and tell her to have fun, I'll open the door when she gets back.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Awww... sweet Snorkels! I love her look in this photo -- total trust for sure.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Awww... sweet Snorkels! I love her look in this photo -- total trust for sure.


Misplaced trust, as it turns out. As she was going down her ramp into the yard it fell over her eyes and she was wandering blindy. So hubby had to go out and save her.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> Misplaced trust, as it turns out. As she was going down her ramp into the yard it fell over her eyes and she was wandering blindy. So hubby had to go out and save her.


LOL-- okay. So, I think maybe the paper clip idea might be in order...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> LOL-- okay. So, I think maybe the paper clip idea might be in order...


Definitely. She puts up with us because she knows we love her, but I'm sure she thinks we are huge idiots half the time.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

> Well, you're from Canada. I'm from Texas so I'm pretty much a weenie like MollyWoppy also - i do not go out in this weather. No way. i stick a thing on my dog's head and tell her to have fun, I'll open the door when she gets back.


LOL, true nuff. And of course in the summer when I complain of the heat, you can tell me how that is a cool spring day for you. Yeah, been there with some Texan friends. Hot for us is 30c. That's 86. Hot?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Mondo said:


> LOL, true nuff. And of course in the summer when I complain of the heat, you can tell me how that is a cool spring day for you. Yeah, been there with some Texan friends. Hot for us is 30c. That's 86. Hot?


Last summer where I'm from there were I think 70-80 days through July and August where it was over 100 degrees. We are moving back there in two weeks and I can't wait! But actually 86 is a good temp for me, anything between 75 and 90 i like.

But man, these Indiana winters are tough. I know it's not cold like up there but right now when I go outside my nose hairs freeze a little bit.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

That's our problem, it's been 86deg here for the past few weeks. Just perfect weather, guess our good run has come to an end. It's meant to be even colder tomorrow night so I have to go out and cover all the plants that I want to save, they are like Windy and me, just collapse in the bitter cold.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it getting all the way down to 55?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Nope, not quite, 61. [email protected]%#*!


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Mondo said:


> 20 degrees. Wait, that is like -6 on the celsius scale. We are having a very warm winter, so yes, tonight the low is -5. Our normals however are a high of -8c, and a low of -19c. -19c is -2 in fahrenheit.
> 
> So yeah, I'd laugh at your idea of cold.



Can't wait for -40 with a windchill to -50...and your truckin along picking up doggie botties but you cannot see because of the flurries in your klondike snowboats....


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

No booties here, or clothes of any kind for the boys. We just take short walks if it gets that cold, 5 or 10 minutes, but we'll take them more often. And if it wams up to the -20s, we'll go a bit further, and be really happy with the warm weather. 

Yep, we just get the tail end of your chinooks. lol.


----------

